
4K OLED comes to Dell's 15-inch XPS, Alienware and G laptops - amanzi
https://www.engadget.com/2019/01/08/dell-4k-oled-xps-alienware/
======
notoriousjpg
Am i the only one who doesnt quite understand the point of 4k monitors for
laptops?

I have an XPS 13 with 3200x1800 QHD+. By default Windows scales the resolution
250% !

I must be missing something here?

~~~
amanzi
I agree. I'm happier with native resolution screens that don't require
scaling.

